# Fallen Out Of Love With MMA



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Controversial thread time. I'll get straight to the point: I care very little for MMA these days. I'm not entirely sure what's happened. Maybe it's to do with the fact that I have actually been training and not some arm chair critic who thinks they are a tough guy in his own head, but I am just not feeling that buss for the sport. 

I haven't watched a PPV in about a year and only have mild interest in the odd matches. 

I was very excited for the Rashad Evans vs Daniel Cormier fight, but that obviously didn't happen in the end and I had a feeling we wouldn't see that fight as it sounded too good to be true.

I think that my biggest problem is the impact MMA has had on people around my age and younger. It's like everyone thinks that they are a hard man now because they know what a guard and a teep is. You see it in their faces, you see it when training. It's the 'cool' thing right now because it's still relatively new, but theres just something off about the whole MMA experience for me these days. 

I admit I only started watching it about 2006 when guys like Tito Ortiz and Chuck Liddell were on top, but it was far more enjoyable back then. It felt fresh and underground and not overexposed like it is now. Maybe it's because i'm older now? Lots of people getting into the sport purely for money/celebrity factor too, it seems. Talking tough then going on to do movies etc just rubs me up the wrong way.

I still like thai boxing though. 

Does anyone here feel the same way that I do?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I dont, but I can see where you are coming from.

When I used to train I was OBSESSED with it but I used to get very annoyed at all the little scumbags, with their Tapout Tshirts, thinking they were hard as nails.

To be honest, I think because of my age (31) I dont see it as much now that I dont train because im not around those type of people anymore.

I do still love me some MMA though


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I cant watch every event now like i did back in the day but that is because there is soooo much MMA these days. It is impossible to keep up if you have a job or even school. I work every Saturday so i usually get to catch maybe the last 2 fights on an event. The rest i read about or if its a really interesting matchup il try to avoid reading the results and il torrent it the next day. But being part of a MMA Forum and facebook makes it hard for results to not be spoiled.

I still love MMA though i just cant sit around watching highlights all day and catching every fight like i used to. But i still pretty much read about every event.

The thing is though i think few have the obsessive love for a sport like alot of us do for MMA. Even when we get "bored" of it i think we still like it more then most people like their choice of sport.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I can't watch too much MMA anymore because I switched from cable to basic T.V. If the event was free on FOX then I could watch it. Problem is if the matches don't interest me I probably wouldn't watch it then either.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Try not to over think it. We all have the same sentiments; bar guys who think they know about the sport, keyboard fighters, you name it. Just do you and hang out with like minded folk. That's it. Otherwise it'll drive you up the wazooo!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I see you say MMA in the title but only reference UFC in your post. I find a ton of excitement exist outside the UFC and it also allows for me to connect to fighters early on. I personally enjoy knowing guys like Weidman and Uncle Creepy before they sign with the UFC. It just makes me feel more invested, but that's just me. I apologize if this comes off as an "elitist", all I'm saying is if you find the UFC is getting stale then maybe some other MMA might get your juices flowing again.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

I think most of your problem here is that you are all referring to the UFC as MMA. Why don't you try some of the other smaller orgs. Or watch Bellator or WSOF (And of course BAMMA!) 

You might find something new in the sport once more rather than the machine spouting out yet another overpriced PPV.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Killz said:


> I dont, but I can see where you are coming from.
> 
> When I used to train I was OBSESSED with it but I used to get very annoyed at all the little scumbags, with their Tapout Tshirts, thinking they were hard as nails.
> 
> ...


Y U No train?!?!

I have the opposite, when I'm training I don't watch much I need the break but when I can't train everyday like now with my knee I watch as much as I possibly can.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Killz said:


> I dont, but I can see where you are coming from.
> 
> *When I used to train I was OBSESSED with it but I used to get very annoyed at all the little scumbags, with their Tapout Tshirts, thinking they were hard as nails.*
> 
> ...


That really drives me up the wall, too. It's like they think that they are GSP or Anderson Silva the moment they wear a brand name. I never brought into any of that shit, I got something that was cheap and cheerful but would last in terms of gear. 



> I think most of your problem here is that you are all referring to the UFC as MMA. Why don't you try some of the other smaller orgs. Or watch Bellator or WSOF (And of course BAMMA!)
> 
> You might find something new in the sport once more rather than the machine spouting out yet another overpriced PPV.


Perhaps. I've seen a few fights from BAMMA and I liked what I saw. Haven't seen any Bellator, though. I'll give them a shot at some point and see if it will ignite my interest.



> I see you say MMA in the title but only reference UFC in your post. I find a ton of excitement exist outside the UFC and it also allows for me to connect to fighters early on. I personally enjoy knowing guys like Weidman and Uncle Creepy before they sign with the UFC. It just makes me feel more invested, but that's just me. I apologize if this comes off as an "elitist", all I'm saying is if you find the UFC is getting stale then maybe some other MMA might get your juices flowing again.


Yeah, soz, I should have put UFC really. Yeah like I said to the geezer above, i'll try other organisations to see if they are better. I'm not holding my breath, though.

I've also noticed that there is an alarming amount of injuries occuring in MMA. You never hear about Thai boxers or western boxers getting injured just before a fight, and they fight faar more ferquently than MMA fighters. Is it a flaw in the training system? Is MMA that more rough? (supposed to be a safer sport than boxing, apparently) It just makes me not believe a fight's going to happen unless I see those fighters in the cage together.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Easy solution...stop watching MMA events and stop posting in MMA forums. Ignore the douchebags with the Affliction shirts and go back to watching WWE.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

I've been watching since 1993, haven't missed one yet. I still get excited about it. I don't like all the new rules but it's still the best sport out there. 

I can understand why the people who are really training might get tired of it. I like cherry pie, but I wouldn't want to eat it every day. Cherry bend over on the other hand *is* something I can eat every day.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Curly said:


> I've been watching since 1993, haven't missed one yet. I still get excited about it. I don't like all the new rules but it's still the best sport out there.


I watch every event, every week. Plus i watch info shows like 
The MMA Hour, Beyond The Octagon.

Cage fighting for me over the 20 years has only gotten better.
More content, more choices
UFC itself has gone down a little, because of the management. Not the fighters.
There are many weeks when Bellator, RFA, WSOF, Titan......etcetera. Put on better shows than UFC.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Warning said:


> I watch every event, every week. Plus i watch info shows like
> The MMA Hour, Beyond The Octagon.
> 
> Cage fighting for me over the 20 years has only gotten better.
> ...


How do you find the time man?? 

You cant possibly be catching these events as they are happening right??? I assume you are torrenting them after??


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I assume you are torrenting them after??


I plead the 5th on that. lol


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Warning said:


> I plead the 5th on that. lol


Understood


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm with Killz, when I trained it was all I could think about, I watched everything possibly related to MMA. But I just can't get into it as much, the odd match will catch my eye but the majority leaves me rather underwhelmed.

If I trained more I could see myself immersing myself in MMA again but currently I'm emotionally detached from the sport and feel no excitement. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Firemass said:


> I'm with Killz, when I trained it was all I could think about, I watched everything possibly related to MMA. But I just can't get into it as much, the odd match will catch my eye but the majority leaves me rather underwhelmed.
> 
> If I trained more I could see myself immersing myself in MMA again but currently I'm emotionally detached from the sport and feel no excitement.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm not sure exactly what it is but it seems to be this way with MMA more than any other sport. I don't see people losing interest in soccer or NFL because they no longer compete in that sport. But I hear about it from time to time with MMA. 
I don't know if it's because if you dedicate yourself to training you could compete on some level in MMA and with these other sports no matter how much you train it will just be for recreational activity. Might not have anything to do with it, just thinking out loud. I just noticed MMA seems to be different from the major sports in that respect when it comes to people losing interest.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I have lost interest with MMA, gained it again, lost it again, gained it again, quite a few times. It just depends on how good the fights are at the time, who the champions are (thus how interesting the title fights might be), how the divisions stack up at the time, etc.

Right now the sport is a bit more interesting because Anderson/GSP are not champions anymore. That's two divisions that open up for new challengers and interesting title fights. I used to watch every event from UFC to Pride to SF, WEC, etc, but then I got too busy and lost interest in keeping up with all of that, started to focus on just the UFC (especially after they bought almost all their competition), and now my interest sways in the wind from interested to not interested.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I guess in comparison to other sports, as MMA has only became mainstream fairly recently, there must be an element of "novelty" about it. And for some that novelty has worn off.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Firemass said:


> I'm with Killz, when I trained it was all I could think about, I watched everything possibly related to MMA. But I just can't get into it as much, the odd match will catch my eye but the majority leaves me rather underwhelmed.
> 
> If I trained more I could see myself immersing myself in MMA again but currently I'm emotionally detached from the sport and feel no excitement.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



People need to start placing more bets on the fights. I have noticed that nothing makes a fight funner or make me care more about it then when i have money riding on it. I literally sit there at the edge of my seat and my emotions going on the same roller coaster ride the fight is going through.



Also i noticed when you get busy and miss a few events you care about it becomes easier to miss other events and care less about the sport as a whole. Its almost similar to when you are playing a game and every day you are playing the game and you dont want to miss a day from playing it. But then when you miss the first day of playing that you wanted to play and then the next day you also dont play again and soon you realize you dont care about playing the game at all and you "quit" for lack of a better term.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Scarecrow said:


> Easy solution...stop watching MMA events and stop posting in MMA forums. Ignore the douchebags with the Affliction shirts and go back to watching WWE.


I actually have started watching bits and bobs of pro wrestling recently. Even went to a TNA house show with my mum and sis. Had a great time. There was no tough guy mentality, no nasty energy, no tossers wearing tap out t shirts and the like, just a bunch of different people chanting well known wrestling phrases and enjoying a good show. Ironically enough it felt more honest than a MMA show. I'd go again. Not sure about WWE because I find the Macmahon's distasteful, but TNA is quite good.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I think the last 3 post on the last page have brought up great points. Removing the "Dominate Champion" does make things more interesting for those divisions.

There is a sense that some of the novelty has worn off over time.

Also the video game analogy is terrific.

Good stuff.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

The Dark Knight said:


> I actually have started watching bits and bobs of pro wrestling recently. Even went to a TNA house show with my mum and sis. Had a great time. There was no tough guy mentality, no nasty energy, no tossers wearing tap out t shirts and the like, just a bunch of different people chanting well known wrestling phrases and enjoying a good show. Ironically enough it felt more honest than a MMA show. I'd go again. Not sure about WWE because I find the Macmahon's distasteful, but TNA is quite good.


I'll only admit it here, but I'm a closet pro-wrestling fan still. It's hard to let go of the Hulkamania even in middle age years.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

MMA is great, beside a few trolls, haters, fanboys and rogue teenagers who believe they know all and are unable or unwilling to review their positions we have to withstand from time to time.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> I actually have started watching bits and bobs of pro wrestling recently. Even went to a TNA house show with my mum and sis. Had a great time. There was no tough guy mentality, no nasty energy, no tossers wearing tap out t shirts and the like, just a bunch of different people chanting well known wrestling phrases and enjoying a good show. Ironically enough it felt more honest than a MMA show. I'd go again. Not sure about WWE because I find the Macmahon's distasteful, but TNA is quite good.


WWE and TNA are like Rap and Hip Hop.

WWE=HipHop. Mainstream and rated E.
TNA=Rap. Dirty and underground.:thumb01:

I have not watched WWE in over 10 years.
I watch TNA every week.
The best TNA PPV of the year is this weekend. Lockdown.

TNA+Bellator. A match made in heaven :hug:
(A very violent Heaven)


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

But for some is it about falling out of love with MMA? Or falling out of love with UFC?

I think watching some other orgs like Warning suggested may help, CWFC (MMAJunkie stream their shows), BAMMA and Bellator may intill some faith in the sport.

That's the measure I'm taking. Forget their joke of a LHW tournament...Bellators other divisions are actually pretty damn good. And it's a refreshing break from UFC.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I hate having no alternatives to the UFC like the WEC and Pride and Dream and even old small bit ones like the IFL and Affliction.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I hate having no alternatives to the UFC like the WEC and Pride and Dream and even old small bit ones like the IFL and Affliction.


Just a couple alternatives.


Xtreme Fighting Championships
World Series of Fighting
Titan Fighting Championships
Resurrection Fighting Alliance
ONE Fighting Championship
Maximum Fighting Championship
Legend Fighting Championship
King of the Cage
Invicta Fighting Championships
BAMMA
Bellator 
Cage Warriors Fighting Championship
Championship Fighting Alliance


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Warning said:


> Just a couple alternatives.
> 
> 
> Xtreme Fighting Championships
> ...


You left off Legacy Fighting Championship. Aren't you looking forward to Holm fighting for the title next month?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Warning said:


> Just a couple alternatives.
> 
> 
> Xtreme Fighting Championships
> ...


I meant legitimately good ones not other orgs filled with boring fights and cans. Pride rivaled the UFC and probably were beating them until they folded, WEC was owned by zuffa but even before then they put on great fights. Affliction only lasted 2 events but they were fun and dream was fun while it lasted too.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

OU said:


> You left off Legacy Fighting Championship. Aren't you looking forward to Holm fighting for the title next month?


Yes looks like a great show.
Got my fingers crossed for another Paul Buentello win. :thumbsup:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Road FC, Shooto, Deep...all good orgs too. If you can find a stream.

OWNS, that list is your only alternatives. So give them a shot or quit bellyachin'


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Road FC, Shooto, Deep...all good orgs too. If you can find a stream.
> 
> OWNS, that list is your only alternatives. So give them a shot or quit bellyachin'


DONT YOU TELL ME HOW TO LIVE MY LYFE YOUNG WENCH:admin:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

CANS > fans


----------



## ZackN (Mar 6, 2014)

..............


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Warning said:


> WWE and TNA are like Rap and Hip Hop.
> 
> WWE=HipHop. Mainstream and rated E.
> TNA=Rap. Dirty and underground.:thumb01:
> ...


TNA is far from underground and "dirty" these days. ROH is a landslide above it.

But as for the thread, my interest in MMA keeps growing. Granted, I didn't see too much of the "golden era", but only like a year ago we had Cain Velasquez, Jon Jones, Anderson Silva, GSP and Jose Aldo as champions, and it's hard to see any legend beating them.

I watch as much as I'm interested in. I watch every Bellator event now, and with the exception of Hathaway / Kim standard cards, I watch every event live at 3am on a Saturday night.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

a lot of the thrill went overboard for me too.

I think it has a lot to do with the UFC basically being the only available source for top MMA bouts and secondly with the fact that there are no seperate styles anymore.

I think the UFC made one HUGE mistake. And that is the entertainment factor. PRIDE had it and so did DREAM but the UFC never went down that road. All PPVs are basically structured the same. It begins, you get a rundown from 2 guys and the fights start. walk in, fight, interview, next one, walk in, fight, interview, next one.....

Now, fights should always be the core of the an MMA event for sure. And the fights should be "real" of course so I am not talking about MMA going pro wrestling BUT in the end, an MMA show is also entertainment. You guys pay a shitload of money in the US for 1 PPV and honestly I don't think just showing the fight is going to be enough to maintain MMA as a global phenomenon throughout time. There need to be some kind of connection between fans and fighters. the FOX shows were better IMO since they at least gave some insight as to WHO is actually fighting there. Who is this person? Were did he/she come from? Leaving all these things aside and just provide a heavy metal highlight reel isn't enough.

My second point was, there is almost no style vs style anymore. everybody is doing the same thing now. almost everybody is replaceable stylewise. Since MMA is basically evolving over the years to a style that will only be effective in that very environment can make it a little boring. Not saying there aren't ANY exiting fights nowadays but the overall feel is just different.

In the end, UFC missed a step. They didn't evolve with the sport. They still have the same presentation (apart from the intro....)and the same rundown they had 10 years ago and that just became stale. You need to make your product desireable again to the public. you need some sort of change and some small degree of entertainment to take the masses in. I also predict a major boost for pro wrestling for 2014/15. Also due to MMA, wrestling lost a lot of viewership, I think now the same thing happens the other way around.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Warning said:


> WWE and TNA are like Rap and Hip Hop.
> 
> WWE=HipHop. Mainstream and rated E.
> TNA=Rap. Dirty and underground.:thumb01:
> ...


there are still people who think rap and hiphop are different styles of music....jeez.

Hiphop is the culture. Rap is the art of rapping and PART of the hiphop culture. there is no "real" hip hop sound and no "real" rap sound. You just have the different styles like lets say dirty south, NYC style, boom bap and so on. but its ALL hiphop and its ALL rap  Hope this helps


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I actually consider rap to be the likes of 2pac and hip hop to be the likes of 50 Cent.

Surely rap is about rapping, and hip hop sounds gay anyways.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Hennessy said:


> there are still people who think rap and hiphop are different styles of music....jeez.
> 
> Hiphop is the culture. Rap is the art of rapping and PART of the hiphop culture. there is no "real" hip hop sound and no "real" rap sound. You just have the different styles like lets say dirty south, NYC style, boom bap and so on. but its ALL hiphop and its ALL rap  Hope this helps


Yeah sounds like he is referring to underground and mainstream. I don't really listen to music but when I did I preferred the underground to the mainstream. I'll take Z-Ro over Kanye all day, UGK over G-Unit and so on.


----------

